# Creak from Central Console Tunnel Area



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

There is this annoying creak coming from the central console tunnel area (or maybe the front passenger side as well).

Does anyone else notice this? It is most noticeable when accelerating at low speed or during braking or when you cross some relatively large bumps. 

I expected much better fit from Audi........:sly:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I do not.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> I do not.


That means I got a lemon? 



itr_1211 said:


> havent noticed it either, finally got it? post some pics


I did.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> That means I got a lemon?


I hope not


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

VWNCC said:


> That means I got a lemon?
> 
> 
> 
> I did.



A lemon for a creak???? opcorn:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

cfurman said:


> A lemon for a creak???? opcorn:


Well considering that people here did not observe that.........that means it aint really the norm.......... I love the car....except for this relatively frequent and reproducible creak during acceleration and braking....I wonder if it is interior creak or the suspension or transmission....


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Can you record it and upload?


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

When I bought my car it was still on the chilly morning sides here and low temps at night and no squeaks or rattles. Now we have full on 90+ degree days I did notice at first a few creeks and rattles but in a week everything went away. I chalking it up to new car and all the plastic and rubber parts are settling in. Basically like buying new shoes. Break in period. I did notice when the car engine is cold I heard a rattling going on when I accelerate but once it warms up everything is A-OK


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Can you record it and upload?


It is probably too quiet to record the noise, but yet noisy enough to be an annoyance.




livestrong191 said:


> When I bought my car it was still on the chilly morning sides here and low temps at night and no squeaks or rattles. Now we have full on 90+ degree days I did notice at first a few creeks and rattles but in a week everything went away. I chalking it up to new car and all the plastic and rubber parts are settling in. Basically like buying new shoes. Break in period. I did notice when the car engine is cold I heard a rattling going on when I accelerate but once it warms up everything is A-OK


So you did notice creaks and rattles from interior or exterior?

Glad to hear that it went away for you. Crossing my fingers.....




itr_1211 said:


> +1 give it a bit more time to break in. If the noise gets louder than I would be concerned.


That's what the tech from the dealership said.....but I am skeptical about it......


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> It is probably too quiet to record the noise, but yet noisy enough to be an annoyance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine creeks and rattles I would categorize as teething moments. If it was me I would drive the car hard in sport for a few minutes to a destination and then when you get back into the car to go home drive in D normal and see if the sound is worst or better. Sports mode amps everything up


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Something in the glove box, phone box, or armrest?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> Something in the glove box, phone box, or armrest?


I did try taking everything out and the creaks were still there.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

livestrong191 said:


> Mine creeks and rattles I would categorize as teething moments. If it was me I would drive the car hard in sport for a few minutes to a destination and then when you get back into the car to go home drive in D normal and see if the sound is worst or better. Sports mode amps everything up


Was yours interior creak or drive-train creak?


----------



## Feligula (Feb 22, 2014)

Possibly this?

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/217958-weird-intermittent-creaking.html


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Was yours interior creak or drive-train creak?



Inside creeks. But all the creeks and rattles are gone.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

What does the dealer say?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Feligula said:


> Possibly this?
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/217958-weird-intermittent-creaking.html


Thanks, but it is probably not this as I don't have any creak when cruising. The sound clip in that thread indicates that there is weird noise during even normal driving.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> What does the dealer say?


The car is brand new so the plastic is stiff....wait a while.....


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> I expected much better fit from Audi........:sly:


For $29,900 starting?

It's the reason I bought a VW CC instead. Sitting in a press A3 in late February saved me a lot of headache.

Also... lol @ stiff plastic. That's opposite of what they should tell you. Older plastic creaks more! :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jsausley said:


> For $29,900 starting?


Irrelevant, IMO. It's an Audi, and more specifically, an Audi that they've touted previously as "the smallest Audi, not the cheapest Audi" by various statements. Further, your comment implies that one should expect any A3 to rattle, creak, or make other undesirable noises based on the fact that they offer a teaser base price of $30,000. That notion is a bit outlandish when you consider that there are plenty of people who post on internet forums but aren't complaining about rattles. That doesn't even touch the fact that the A3's average transaction price is likely to be well north of that, and I'd think they consider the actual price point mix projections when deciding where to position the car re: places that corners can be cut.

Realistically speaking, I'd expect about the same potential for rattles out of almost anything VW produces and anything Audi builds south of an A8. The Jetta may be an exception as that car just is (or was; I hear it's improved) a solid step below their other offerings re: interior fittings. The difference, though, is that I expect Audi to better address rattles when they do develop- yes, because it's an Audi. If you want people to pay a premium for your premium offering, you've got to back it up with premium service. In cars as tightly put together as VWs and Audi's, you're going to have material contact that sometimes results in unpleasant noises. The Audi difference shouldn't, realistically speaking, be that such things never happen; rather, it should be that they're properly remedied when they do happen.

It's unfortunate for VWNCC to be dealing with rattles in his new car, but until I see a trend of rattles popping up, I'm not ready to write it off as a function of the base price of the car being below $30,000. Besides, VWNCC, you came from a MkIV VW. Audi just got the memo that your transition needed to be a bit, umm... _familiar._


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Besides, VWNCC, you came from a MkIV VW. Audi just got the memo that your transition needed to be a bit, umm... _familiar._


LOL

That's exactly what I said to myself...."okay....my beloved car is back...."

Although....the creaks are significantly milder than a MkIV, but more noticeable than a MkVI golf that I drove.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

what tire PSI are you running? I just lowered my psi slightly and developed some noise from the dashboard...

The door jam says "cold tire pressure 41PSI front and back"

Manual says normal load 35 front and 32 back...

Which is the correct one?


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd go with the Manual's recommendation. The door panel is a good start and is probably recommended for a full load, but the manual considers varying load, and it's usually just me.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> what tire PSI are you running? I just lowered my psi slightly and developed some noise from the dashboard...
> 
> The door jam says "cold tire pressure 41PSI front and back"
> 
> ...


I have no idea what tire PSI I am using. I also don't have any equipment to check that.

The noise is seemingly getting worse, possibly because of the cooler weather. More areas are developing creaks as well so it seems....


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

mine is coming from, what i think, the windshield/dashboard area driver side... when i drive over any bumps on the road... i can't figure out what it is or why...
all i did was lower psi according to the manual... bringing PSI backup is not helping...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> I have no idea what tire PSI I am using. *I also don't have any equipment to check that.*


LOLWUT

It's a $2 stick at whatever auto parts store you have up there in _eh_ land. 

You do know you lose roughly 1PSI for every 10-degree drop in temperature (in Fahrenheit terms), right? I'm not going to proclaim to be the best at checking tire pressures, but I at least have the cheapie tool to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Alright... well this morning i adjusted my cold tire psi according to the manual... 36front and 33rear...

no more noises... test drove for a few km and quite...

VWNCC go to Canadian Tire and get a tire gauge... they are cheap... you can measure your tire PSI...

My PSI on delivery was 44PSI all around... if your PSI is jacked up, the tires are like rock so you will be prompt to more rattles over time...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


> My PSI on delivery was 44PSI all around... if your PSI is jacked up, the tires are like rock so you will be prompt to more rattles over time...


Yeah, 44PSI is just nutty. I can't believe the door sticker suggests that.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Alright... well this morning i adjusted my cold tire psi according to the manual... 36front and 33rear...
> 
> no more noises... test drove for a few km and quite...
> 
> ...


I get creaks even with acceleration and braking on a flat road.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

My annoying rattle from driver side is back, it can only be reproduced on certain roads... which is weird...

It seems like it is coming from the VIN area, which leads me to believe that is where the issue is... :banghead:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Drove it over all kinds of roads (good and bad) this morning for 45 mins before dropping it off for service.... not a single pop..... weiiiiiiiirrrrrrrdddddddd :sly:

I'ts been close to 40 degrees last couple of days so maybe the new plastic is just setting in....... its much cooler this morning...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Drove it over all kinds of roads (good and bad) this morning for 45 mins before dropping it off for service.... not a single pop..... weiiiiiiiirrrrrrrdddddddd :sly:
> 
> I'ts been close to 40 degrees last couple of days so maybe the new plastic is just setting in....... its much cooler this morning...


If they don't solve this, I will really need to reconsider future purchases.......


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> I know this is far fetched but did you get the sline suspension?


Just like you and Tekmo, I have the S-line with standard suspension.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is mine from the dashboard/windshield area. http://youtu.be/4y3nwShYxBA

I also developed same noise around passenger b-pillar around the belt buckle area....

Taking it to the dealer to get these looked at and hopefully rectified.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Damn that's annoying. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Here is mine from the dashboard/windshield area. http://youtu.be/4y3nwShYxBA
> 
> I also developed same noise around passenger b-pillar around the belt buckle area....
> 
> Taking it to the dealer to get these looked at and hopefully rectified.


How many kms u have right now?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> How many kms u have right now?


Only 2000km.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Damn that's annoying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Very. This actually makes me NOT want to drive the car...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Very. This actually makes me NOT want to drive the car...


Same here...I have been plagued by interior rattle since day 2........


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Same here...I have been plagued by interior rattle since day 2........


Have you taken it to the dealer yet?

I am calling on Monday to book an appointment to get this **** looked at and fixed.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Wish you luck, guys. I dread squeaks and rattles. The Rabbit has just developed a squeak, but it's seen seven years and 88,000 miles. A bit more understandable, but still annoying.

Agree with itr_1211 on the fear of them just introducing more rattles while trying to fix one, too... no fun. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Have you taken it to the dealer yet?
> 
> I am calling on Monday to book an appointment to get this **** looked at and fixed.


I have, but no luck so far........ :banghead:


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Man that really bites.

Hopefully it is something as simple as adding insulation/foam at the base of the center console or resealing the windshield.

I had to have my windshield replaced on my A6 because of noise issues.

A week later...a rock hit my windshield...sigh...plus I had heads up display :facepalm:

Good luck!!!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> I have, but no luck so far........ :banghead:


What did they attempt to do at least or what are they saying? Are you going back as it's not resolved?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> What did they attempt to do at least or what are they saying? Are you going back as it's not resolved?


I didn't really pay attention as I was so pissed, but I will be going back to get it resolved.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

These issues take time to resolve. Have them give you a loaner and give them some time to figure it out. Audi does pay them for the work.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

cfurman said:


> These issues take time to resolve. Have them give you a loaner and give them some time to figure it out. Audi does pay them for the work.


That's my plan. Have an appointment booked for July 23 with a loaner and not planning to ask for the car back until they resolve.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

This morning i inspected all of my doors and found that 3 door panels were not secured properly after the tint job...

Taking it to the dealer to secure the panels tomorrow morning.

I do not know if this is somehow attributed to some of the rattles i've been having.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


> This morning i inspected all of my doors and found that 3 door panels were not secured properly after the tint job...
> 
> Taking it to the dealer to secure the panels tomorrow morning.
> 
> I do not know if this is somehow attributed to some of the rattles i've been having.


I guess the dealer did the tint job? They're likely to tell you to fly a kite otherwise.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> I guess the dealer did the tint job? They're likely to tell you to fly a kite otherwise.


Nope, not the dealer. They are taking the car in tomorrow and will secure them under warranty. 

Of course, i could go back to the tint shop, if anything, but they are just too far away and the dealer is 5 mins away from my work.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> Wow, most dealers wont even look at something if another shops caused the issue. Think I might bring my car to pfaff for the 8k service :thumbup:


Yea, their customer service is actually very good. I can recommend Shaun Hedrick @ Pfaff Vaughan as customer service adviser, good guy and helped me out a lot.


----------



## -empty- (Oct 16, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> Realistically speaking, I'd expect about the same potential for rattles out of almost anything VW produces and anything Audi builds south of an A8. The Jetta may be an exception as that car just is (or was; I hear it's improved) a solid step below their other offerings re: interior fittings.


Thankfully my Audi was equipped with a multi emitter anti rattle acoustic compensator











But in all seriousness both the Jettas I owned (Mk V value edition and a GLI ) had absurd rattle issues (mostly with the head unit and air vents) . So far (only 1k miles in ) this new A3 is 100% rattle free , but I completely expect it to develop some over time . I'm really hoping I'll be pleasantly surprised however . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

-empty- said:


> Thankfully my Audi was equipped with a multi emitter anti rattle acoustic compensator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I linked both of my rattles to door panels, not the dashboard. After the tint 3 of my door panels never clipped in properly, not sure if there is an issue with clips, or how the door panels were taken off/put back on.

Audi dealer replaced the clips and all is good now, no more rattle.  I am happy again.


----------

